# Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?



## samorai (1. Okt. 2013)

Ein freundliches Hallo!
Einige von Euch können sich bestimmt noch an die meinige Magnolie erinnern, 4m hoch und gerader wuchs ( nicht so buschig)
            ......dieses

           .......oder jenes

Nach den vielen Blüten gibt es jetzt viele Samenkapseln, die sich gebildet haben. Da raus resultieren jetzt meine Fragen:
1) Wann werden sie geerntet?
2) Gedeihen daraus wirklich neue Sprösslinge?
3) Gibt es extra Behandlungen wie; trocknen,aus pulen oder die Keimfähigkeit testen?

Schon mal besten Dank im vor raus!


LG Ron!


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?*

Hallo, gibt es da keinerlei Erfahrungen!

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?*

Hallo Ron,

habe auch einen herrlichen Magnolienbaum im Garten und zur Zeit jede Menge rote Samen.

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dieser Link:

http://www.helpster.de/magnoliensamen-einpflanzen-im-garten-darauf-sollten-sie-achten_166281

Klingt gar nicht mal so kompliziert und schreit regelrecht nach einem Versuch...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?*

Ja, danke Holger!
Aber auf dieser Seite war ich schon, ich wollte mehr ein Erfahrungsbericht mit Erfolg haben.
Hast Du es schon mal probiert? Lege ich die Samenkapseln so wie sie sind in die Erde oder werden sie gepellt, und wann ernten oder wann sind sie reif?

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?*

Sorry, Erfahrungen habe ich nicht. Aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Samen hängen genug am Baum, müssen nur gepflückt werden. Dann ab in den Sand und rein in den Kühlschrank. Hoffe, dann kommt keiner im Haus auf dumme Gedanken und legt sich den Samen auf den Frühstücksteller... 

Schauen wir mal. Wobei ich den Sand im Kühlschrank noch meiner Frau verkaufen muss...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?*

Tja Holger!
Oder in das Kühlgefäss für das Bier! Wenn es extra steht!
Verkauf es ihr als Deko, denn darauf fahren sie ab!

LG Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?*

Hi Ron,

Magnolien halten sich bei der Samenverbreitung wie das __ Pfaffenhütchen an den Luftversandt (Vögel). Die Samen sind also in etwa dann reif wenn sich die rot umhüllten Samen etwas aus der aufgerplatzten Samenkapsel herausschieben um sich den Vögeln zu präsentieren.
Die rote Hülle muß dann entfernt werden und der harte, linsenförmige Samen braucht dann erst mal ne mehrere Monate dauernde Stratifizierung (in feuchten Sand bis März/April in den Kühlschrank stecken) bevor sie dann nach der Aussaat ab April/Mai keimen
sollen.

Da ich mal annehme das deine Magnolie ein Hybrid sein wird, werden die Nachkommen (wenn die Samen überhaupt keimfähig sind - ich z.B. habe trotz 100erter von geernteten Samen meiner Tulpenmagnolie dort noch nie einen Keimling herausbekommen - im Gegensatz zu denen von meiner Sternmagnolie) aber ganz anderes aussehen als die Mutterpflanze, und vor allem kann es dann auch passieren das Du 10-15 Jahre auf die erste Blüte warten mußt

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW:  Magnolien-Samen...Wann ernten?*

Aha, danke Frank!
Ich hab schon mal eine Pfingstrose vermährt, auch ein Hybrid, sie hat schöne grüne Blätter aber mehr nicht.Ich dachte mir so etwas schon, aber Fragen kostet ja nichts.

Danke und noch einen schönen Feiertag......Ron!


----------

